# Rolex watches



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

How often do you get you Rolex serviced? calibrated,oil buckets and cleaned.
I have a Sub/date and seems like i have to have it serviced about once every two years where as my Sub/sea dweller hardly ever needs service.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Once every 2 years with my datejust. No real problems with it.....


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Guess two years or so is the norm.I was just curious.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Once a year


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Never, that's the joy of not owning one. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Since 1994, I have serviced my Datejust 2 times. 

Once when I changed the face, and once when I replaced the crystal. 

Otherwise it has been flawless. 

Are you guys loosing time when you do not service your watch?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

all the Rolex's I've ever bought never lasted 2yrs :rotfl:


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

My Datejust goes 2 years before requiring service.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Timex Timbo bought me 33 years ago and it works fine, no service. Are y'all telling me a Timex is better than a Rolex? Who'd've thunk it!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

cman said:


> Since 1994, I have serviced my Datejust 2 times.
> 
> Once when I changed the face, and once when I replaced the crystal.
> 
> ...


 Mine seems to loose about 8-10 minutes of time once a month, don't know why? Does your Datejust do the same?


----------



## flymaster (Jan 13, 2013)

Wear it till it stops.Then spend the $.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dang, ~$700 for maintenance? Just buy a knock-off, no one will know the difference.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

spike404 said:


> Dang, ~$700 for maintenance? Just buy a knock-off, no one will know the difference.


 :question:


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Mine requires a lot of maintenance because I got the Rolex Triple Pay A-9000. It has 21 jewels and holes bored for 11 more. It converts into a YETI ice chest with the mere pushing of a button. That requires washing from time to time. Then if held upside down for a minute, it converts into a Mercedes and you got your basic oil change and tire rotations to deal with there.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Low tech here*

I still use the sundial. Has no moving parts, no warranty/service required.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I will never understand why anyone would pay $8,000.00-$10,000 for a wristwatch that isn't all that good-looking, needs expensive routine service, and loses 8-10 minutes a month.

I think Rolex wearers are really just trying to impress somebody with how much money they have by wearing the Rolex name on their wrist. How silly.

My 15-y.o. $300.00 Seiko Kinetic is a beautiful watch, has never needed service, and may lose a minute every six months.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

mastercylinder said:


> I will never understand why anyone would pay $8,000.00-$10,000 for a wristwatch that isn't all that good-looking, needs expensive routine service, and loses 8-10 minutes a month.
> 
> I think Rolex wearers are really just trying to impress somebody with how much money they have by wearing the Rolex name on their wrist. How silly.
> 
> My 15-y.o. $300.00 Seiko Kinetic is a beautiful watch, has never needed service, and may lose a minute every six months.


 :question::question::question::question:

Personal preference MC.....


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> I will never understand why anyone would pay $8,000.00-$10,000 for a wristwatch that isn't all that good-looking, needs expensive routine service, and loses 8-10 minutes a month.
> 
> I think Rolex wearers are really just trying to impress somebody with how much money they have by wearing the Rolex name on their wrist. How silly.
> 
> My 15-y.o. $300.00 Seiko Kinetic is a beautiful watch, has never needed service, and may lose a minute every six months.


 I think Rolex is coming out with a new watch, the Rolex Pretention! Its main feature is that the name on the face is twice as large, and therefore more visible.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> I will never understand why anyone would pay $8,000.00-$10,000 for a wristwatch that isn't all that good-looking, needs expensive routine service, and loses 8-10 minutes a month.
> 
> I think Rolex wearers are really just trying to impress somebody with how much money they have by wearing the Rolex name on their wrist. How silly.
> 
> My 15-y.o. $300.00 Seiko Kinetic is a beautiful watch, has never needed service, and may lose a minute every six months.


yup...
my $50 flip-phone never loses a second.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

DCAVA said:


> Mine seems to loose about 8-10 minutes of time once a month, don't know why? Does your Datejust do the same?


Mine looses about 3-5 minutes once a month.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

July Johnson said:


> Mine looses about 3-5 minutes once a month.


Sub is a nice watch, what color?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I will never understand why anyone would pay $8,000.00-$10,000 for a wristwatch that isn't all that good-looking, needs expensive routine service, and loses 8-10 minutes a month.
> 
> I think Rolex wearers are really just trying to impress somebody with how much money they have by wearing the Rolex name on their wrist. How silly.
> 
> My 15-y.o. $300.00 Seiko Kinetic is a beautiful watch, has never needed service, and may lose a minute every six months.


But, you get the TeeShirt with it, Bruce....

Some things you will just never understand.......:headknock

:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

spirit said:


> I have a Timex Timbo bought me 33 years ago and it works fine, no service. Are y'all telling me a Timex is better than a Rolex? Who'd've thunk it!!


I have the first watch I ever owned & its a timex. Its over 50 & still ticking.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Rolex*

I was given one by my boss a sub mariner , it would never keep time , why a $6000.00 watch would not keep time really disappointed me , seam like you are just paying for a name ? I sold mine bought a $400.00 citizen watch an it always keeps time .


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> But, you get the TeeShirt with it, Bruce....
> 
> Some things you will just never understand.......:headknock
> 
> :rotfl:


And paying $10,000.00 for a watch that is only average-looking, is high in maintenance requirements, and chronically loses 8-10 minutes a month is one of them.

Posers.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a yachtmaster and get it serviced every two to 3 years. As far as them gaining time, I had a sub and this watch and both of them gained about 5 minutes after 30 days and stayed there. The bright side...Im always 5 minutes early


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

mastercylinder said:


> And paying $10,000.00 for a watch that is only average-looking, is high in maintenance requirements, and chronically loses 8-10 minutes a month is one of them.
> 
> Posers.


More than 10k buddy, get ur facts straight! :rybka: LMAO!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> More than 10k buddy, get ur facts straight! :rybka: LMAO!!


Did you trade a car for a watch? Lmao:texasflag


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Melon said:


> Did you trade a car for a watch? Lmao:texasflag


LOL!! :fish:


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

I've gone through 3 Rolex in the last 7 years.

Never have I paid so much for such little quality. They're flimsy, and keep terrible time.

All I wear now is Tag, Luminox, Omega, and Hublot.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Foghorn you must be rollin!! Them Hublots aint cheap


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

The money ain't from landscaping, I'll tell ya that much!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got a vintage 1967 Omega, solid 24k gold heirloom timepiece, that my Maternal Gramps left me in his will. I wear it only on special occasions. That watch requires 9 winds when I use it, it will keep time for 3 days w/the winding. I will shoot a snapshot of it and post it if I remember when I get home.

These watches will go to my boys when I pass on, I jus need 2 more Rolexes for the other 2 boys......lol!!


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

DCAVA said:


> Sub is a nice watch, what color?


My Sub is SS with the green dial (not ceramic) and my Sea Dweller is black and SS.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

July Johnson said:


> My Sub is SS with the green dial (not ceramic) and my Sea Dweller is black and SS.


 Cool!!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

I just look at my phone.....Now I bet if I asked a hundred 2coolers with watches for the time, at least 90 of them will look at their phone.... My nephew actually did this test for school at the woodlands mall, the galleria, and baybrook. He asked 60 men and women for the time at each mall, so 180 people total. He asked 15 well dressed older, and 15 well dressed younger like 20's. then 15 each very casual older and 15 youger (usually tees and shorts).... came out to 164 looked at their phone! WHne they had a watch on their wrist


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

mastercylinder said:


> And paying $10,000.00 for a watch that is only average-looking, is high in maintenance requirements, and chronically loses 8-10 minutes a month is one of them.
> 
> Posers.


Kinda like buying a full dressed out bay boat for 60k when a good 18 foot jon boat will do,but the difference is you will ALWAYS get your money back on a Rolex...ALWAYS.

posers...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> All I wear now is Tag, Luminox, Omega, and Hublot.


Hmmmm???... I assume one on each wrist and one on each ankle.. That about does the job... Wait !!!...one more needed..NOPE!!! guess I better not go there...:rotfl:


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a couple of Rolex watches, an older Submariner and a Daytona, both excellent watches. I had to have the sub serviced once, no issues with either watch. The newer subs have a ceramic bezel, and a much higher price, not as robust as the older versions IMO. 
I'm disappointed with the quality drop off of the Luminox watch. They used to be very durable, now they seem to use cheaper materials and the bands and batteries don't last for s**t.
The original Omega Speedmaster is probably my favorite watch, full mechanical wind up, old school.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

My wife got me a gold/stainless date just for a wedding gift. I really wanted a TAG, but she did not. Already had a stainless oyster that I bought used from a friend in need of money.

Wish my stocks would perform like that

We happen to have two boys - both in High School. Guess they will get them when I go in the ground.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Lots of Rolex haters out there, and lots of you losing time with your Rolexes. I haven't noticed any lost time, ever.

I bought it when I was young and it was up there with any solid investment having tripled in value in 20 years.
But the reason I bought it, before cell phones, was because I didn't want to keep buying watches that broke or have to worry about taking it off in the salt.

Most of us could drive Ford Fiesta's and get where we need to go, but we spend 4+ times the amount on vehicles we prefer, or that we can do more with. 
Same deal.



> Mine seems to loose about 8-10 minutes of time once a month, don't know why? Does your Datejust do the same?


I have worn it since the mid 90's without noticing any time loss. It was serviced twice in those 2 decades at IW Marks, but like I said, serviced only because I broke the crystal once and changed the face once.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I've only done mine once in 5 years and my wife's is going on 2 years.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

cman said:


> Lots of Rolex haters out there, and lots of you losing time with your Rolexes. I haven't noticed any lost time, ever.
> 
> I bought it when I was young and it was up there with any solid investment having tripled in value in 20 years.
> But the reason I bought it, before cell phones, was because I didn't want to keep buying watches that broke or have to worry about taking it off in the salt.
> ...


I have had it serviced twice and have had it for 7 years or so, I have not had it checked for the loss of time.

My gold on stainless, gold face with diamonds Datejust is my pride and joy brothers.....


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

My kids are my pride and joy. But a Rolex would probably be cheaper


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bout 5yrs ago dropped about 400 on a titanium seiko, wanted a light low profile classy watch. Last couple years it's been slow. Been thinking about the Rolex route but might try and get this one serviced first.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rolex*

I bought a Oyster Perpetual stainless and 18K gold Datejust as a souvenir of my business trip to Europe in 1984 (I paid $1,300-$1,400 for it in Amsterdam with no taxes or duties required or paid). When I first got it I wore it daily. Now I only wear it on very special occasions (less than once a year). I received a Lucien Piccard watch for my high school graduation gift from my parents. I also bought a gold Longines wristwatch that is probably vintage 1940's-1950's. I like jewelry, just can't get comfortable wearing it. Funny thing, when I first wanted a Rolex, I was offered an 18K gold President for $4,000 by a friend with financial problems! I passed on it as it was too braggadocious for me then (and maybe now)! Now it would have been a great investment! I have only had my Rolex serviced once in 30 years, in the mid 90's. It also will be passed on to my youngest son once I go to the happy hunting grounds. As a friend told me years ago the Rolex has old movement and are not nearly as accurate at keeping time as a less than $100 Seiko!!!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

cman said:


> Lots of Rolex haters out there, and lots of you losing time with your Rolexes. I haven't noticed any lost time, ever.
> 
> I bought it when I was young and it was up there with any solid investment having tripled in value in 20 years.
> But the reason I bought it, before cell phones, was because I didn't want to keep buying watches that broke or have to worry about taking it off in the salt.
> ...


Sounds like a few of you get your watches serviced about as often as Brucie gets serviced! Explains his 29,000 plus post.:biggrin:


----------



## ThePartsMan (Jul 15, 2013)

Have had my Yachtmaster for about 6 years and have had only one service. Only watch that has ever appreciated with age. Price of gold was a lot less in those years. Won't buy another one. I prefer Omega and Tissot. My Tissot keeps excellent time and never needs service.


----------



## ascalise (Oct 10, 2006)

my late 60's 5513 has been serviced once in the last 10 years. a good friend of mine is a watchmaker and checked it out a month ago and said it is perfect.

paid $700 for it 15 years ago and for those of you who know rolexs you know what a vintage 5513 is worth.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

What is something really worth? What a willing seller, and a willing buyer, agree to.

Try selling a gun, a car, a painting, watch, etc. Reality is different than "valued at"; that is why you see that term in so many ads.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Every time one of these watch threads come up, I just kinda shake my head and try to figure out what people see in those things that would even vaguely justify the expenditure, the usual operational inferiority when compared to some much less expensive watches, having to actually take a watch in for service, etc. etc. etc...

Then, usually, right before I open my mouth (keyboard) and say something about it, I open one of my gun safes, take one look, and shut the hell up. I've really got no room to talk about people spending money on items that are basically nothing but insanely expensive, vain extravagances when there are cheaper, equally operational and equally reliable alternatives..


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Solodaddio said:


> Bout 5yrs ago dropped about 400 on a titanium seiko, wanted a light low profile classy watch. Last couple years it's been slow. Been thinking about the Rolex route but might try and get this one serviced first.


If your thinking about buying one you better do it soon a SS sub/date new is almost 10k and they go up every year about 500.00 bucks or so.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Every time one of these watch threads come up, I just kinda shake my head and try to figure out what people see in those things that would even vaguely justify the expenditure, the usual operational inferiority when compared to some much less expensive watches, having to actually take a watch in for service, etc. etc. etc...
> 
> Then, usually, right before I open my mouth (keyboard) and say something about it, I open one of my gun safes, take one look, and shut the hell up. I've really got no room to talk about people spending money on items that are basically nothing but insanely expensive, vain extravagances when there are cheaper, equally operational and equally reliable alternatives..


Exactly,look at some of these guys boats...fishing boats at that...85k and boats don't go up after using it for years.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Johnson, the most accurate thing you said all day....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

July Johnson said:


> Exactly,look at some of these guys boats...fishing boats at that...85k and boats don't go up after using it for years.


 I think boats can be kind of a weak example, though: there ARE some operational differences there: there is a lot more real-world functional capability in a SCB than a 18' tracker... That particular difference doesn't really exist in the rolex vs. timex comparison.. They both go on your wrist and tell time. That's pretty much the sum total of their goal in life. The guns are a lot more apt comparison: there's really not that much operational difference between a perazzi and a yildiz: they both go bang with reasonable reliability. The differences are a lot more subtle, and essentially unnoticeable to the layman.

You'd really have to narrow the boats down to "they both float without sinking" to make it a similar comparison.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a Rolex I bought back in 1984 that has been sent in one time for cleaning (1998) and it just keeps on ticking and keeps perfect time. Best $2000 I ever spent back in the oil boom of the early 80's. (wish I could by a boatload of them for that price today)


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Mick R*

Looks like we had similar buying and repair experiences. I was lucky, when I bought mine Rolex was changing from a 14K bracelet band to an 18K band. Luckily, I think, I got the newer 18K band.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> I think boats can be kind of a weak example, though: there ARE some operational differences there: there is a lot more real-world functional capability in a SCB than a 18' tracker... That particular difference doesn't really exist in the rolex vs. timex comparison.. They both go on your wrist and tell time. That's pretty much the sum total of their goal in life. The guns are a lot more apt comparison: there's really not that much operational difference between a perazzi and a yildiz: they both go bang with reasonable reliability. The differences are a lot more subtle, and essentially unnoticeable to the layman.
> 
> You'd really have to narrow the boats down to "they both float without sinking" to make it a similar comparison.


ok true.....i'll say this, as far as fishing boats go...you can catch the same amount of fish in a old 18ft jon boat as you can in a fancy SCB,Pathfinder ect ect.Same goes for the watches,they all tell time.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I am surprised so many people still wear a watch, whether a Timex, Rolex, or Kotex. I never notice anyone wearing one, perhaps many do. My phone has the time, my computer has the time, and my truck has the time right there on the dash. I also didn't realize, until I read this thread, how crappy the Rolex is as far as not keeping time and needing maintenance. Never heard that before.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

July Johnson said:


> ok true.....i'll say this, as far as fishing boats go...you can catch the same amount of fish in a old 18ft jon boat as you can in a fancy SCB,Pathfinder ect ect.Same goes for the watches,they all tell time.


But you can't go to the same places in an 18ft jon boat than you can in other boats.

Your last sentence makes the case for a $29 watch over a $10,000 watch.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I still wear my old Seiko everyday. Phones aren't allowed in most process units, and I'm not always in my office to look at my PC.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

MikeV said:


> But you can't go to the same places in an 18ft jon boat than you can in other boats.
> 
> Your last sentence makes the case for a $29 watch over a $10,000 watch.


If you bought a 29.00 watch today you couldn't get 15.00 in five years....now, where did i leave my brandy?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I wouldn't look too hard for it


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Behold, the Timex Ironman Triathalon... If I'm not mistaken, this particular specimen is vintage 2010-2011ish.. I originally acquired this fine piece from a lovely older southern lady, a connoisseur of fine timepieces herself, at a small jewelry and timepiece establishment inside the Sealy, Tx Wal-mart.. (not just any Wal-mart, mind you, but a SUPER Wal-mart..) I have been considering the possibility of putting this timepiece on the market someday, although I'd imagine it would be apropos for me to scrub the grease and dried-up cow manure out of the crevices, and possibly replacing the two lost screws on the bezel. Possibly taking it in for service before putting it on the market? I'm sure it's mechanically perfect for a piece of this vintage, but it's always good to have it looked over by a professional..










This exquisite piece has kept absolutely perfect time for the duration of my ownership, with the possible exceptions of twice a year at the change of daylight savings times, at which points I invariably screw up the setting procedure..

Any reasonable offers? I'm still debating whether to sell it, I may just hang onto it until the band breaks, at which point I will proudly pass it down to the wonderful young gentleman who picks up the garbage out at the gate every Wednesday morning..


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Behold, the Timex Ironman Triathalon... If I'm not mistaken, this particular specimen is vintage 2010-2011ish.. I originally acquired this fine piece from a lovely older southern lady, a connoisseur of fine timepieces herself, at a small jewelry and timepiece establishment inside the Sealy, Tx Wal-mart.. (not just any Wal-mart, mind you, but a SUPER Wal-mart..) I have been considering the possibility of putting this timepiece on the market someday, although I'd imagine it would be apropos for me to scrub the grease and dried-up cow manure out of the crevices, and possibly replacing the two lost screws on the bezel. Possibly taking it in for service before putting it on the market? I'm sure it's mechanically perfect for a piece of this vintage, but it's always good to have it looked over by a professional..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know when the brand breaks (negotiating leverage reasons) i may be in the market.Thanks.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Behold, the Timex Ironman Triathalon... If I'm not mistaken, this particular specimen is vintage 2010-2011ish.. I originally acquired this fine piece from a lovely older southern lady, a connoisseur of fine timepieces herself, at a small jewelry and timepiece establishment inside the Sealy, Tx Wal-mart.. (not just any Wal-mart, mind you, but a SUPER Wal-mart..) I have been considering the possibility of putting this timepiece on the market someday, although I'd imagine it would be apropos for me to scrub the grease and dried-up cow manure out of the crevices, and possibly replacing the two lost screws on the bezel. Possibly taking it in for service before putting it on the market? I'm sure it's mechanically perfect for a piece of this vintage, but it's always good to have it looked over by a professional..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know they make special gloves for checking bull prostates D. Try some. Your wrist might not smell like cow____ afterwards


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I can pretty well guarantee you I will never own a Rolex. But, if I sold all the NIB Curados in my gun safes, I could afford a mighty fancy watch. To each his own.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> You know they make special gloves for checking bull prostates D. Try some. Your wrist might not smell like cow____ afterwards


 Now wait, there are SOME places this fine timepiece has never been..... I really think if I found myself with a need to do that to a bull, I'd have enough courtesy to remove my watch beforehand.. I'd appreciate the same from my own doctor, I'm sure..

Two calves pulled in as many weeks, I'd imagine there's a possibility that there's some trace remnants of bovine amniotic fluid and placenta stuck in there somewhere too, but.... that's just gross.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

July Johnson said:


> If you bought a 29.00 watch today you couldn't get 15.00 in five years....now, where did i leave my brandy?


Well, if talking about investments, I would put the rest of the $10,000 in U.S. Silica Holdings and Canadian Pacific Railway Ltd and then I'd be better off than you and your Rolex. Plus, those infatuated with their Rolex would have to buy another one if they sold their investment.

Put your Rolex next to the brandy. When you lose the brandy, look for a price tag and bingo, there is the brandy!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

The ultimate in middle-aged-crazy----a Corvette, and a Rolex. 

How do you know a man owns a Rolex? Like pilots, they will tell you within 5 minutes.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

spike404 said:


> The ultimate in middle-aged-crazy----a Corvette, and a Rolex.
> 
> How do you know a man owns a Rolex? Like pilots, they will tell you within 5 minutes.


I don't care for vettes or planes,but i do own a 1970 Chevelle 454,4spd numbers matching with all the docs  and some fine original Winchester 1876's and couple 1886's and few others and a decent collection of old vintage Fender tweed amps from the 40's and 50's but thats it.


----------



## Sargent Speck (Aug 22, 2012)

*30 yr old Rolex*

Ok, my Rolex Datejust is 30 yrs old. I have worn it virtually every day. Replaced the band, one crystal, and had one servicing..... Average daily cost of this watch has been $0.18/day. Thank you, I'll have another....


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

I got my Rolex GMT Master in 1985 and it still keeps perfect time and has never been worked on. Everyone's priorities are different, no need to knock someone down for the
Choices they make in life. Why can't we all get along?
windjammer


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Sargent Speck said:


> Ok, my Rolex Datejust is 30 yrs old. I have worn it virtually every day. Replaced the band, one crystal, and had one servicing..... Average daily cost of this watch has been $0.18/day. Thank you, I'll have another....


 I:cheers:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I knew a infamous guy once who wore a Rolex while fishing.


:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sargent Speck said:


> Ok, my Rolex Datejust is 30 yrs old. I have worn it virtually every day. Replaced the band, one crystal, and had one servicing..... Average daily cost of this watch has been $0.18/day. Thank you, I'll have another....


That's actually pretty steep. You could feed a half-dozen kids in Somalia for what you've got on your wrist. Sally Struthers said so...


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Melon said:


> I knew a infamous guy once who wore a Rolex while fishing.
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:


Did that desperado have metal cup holders?


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a Deepsea Seadweller and wear it every day! LOVE mine.
I dive in it, fish in it and I enjoy it... Its not a paperweight, It's a watch.

hey...I'll spend the $ one way or the other and I wanted and waited 20 years to be able to afford one. My uncle bought one when I was 12 and still wearing it to this day. 
I bought the wife a white faced Explorer for her 40th and she loves it!

not a single issue with either one.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Three things you can always count on Mastercylinder running his mouth about... Rolex, Toyota Tundra and snakes!

I might suggest that he is simply jealous about the Rolexes and Tundras and he hates to see snakes killed because they are similar in nature to himself.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

trodery said:


> Three things you can always count on Mastercylinder running his mouth about... Rolex, Toyota Tundra and snakes!
> 
> I might suggest that he is simply jealous about the Rolexes and Tundras and he hates to see snakes killed because they are similar in nature to himself.


Trod, you forgot about all the people pushing him to run for a political office.:rotfl:


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Rolex*



July Johnson said:


> Kinda like buying a full dressed out bay boat for 60k when a good 18 foot jon boat will do,but the difference is you will ALWAYS get your money back on a Rolex...ALWAYS.
> 
> posers...


That's a laugh! You won't even get pennies on the dollar for a used Rolex. I had one and after having it serviced a couple of times at rolex in Dallas it wouldn't keep itself wound so I sold it to a local watch shop for a pittance. Bought a Pulsar to replace it and it keeps absolutely perfect time.
No more Rolex for me.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

July Johnson said:


> I don't care for vettes or planes,but i do own a 1970 Chevelle 454,4spd numbers matching with all the docs  and some fine original Winchester 1876's and couple 1886's and few others and a decent collection of old vintage Fender tweed amps from the 40's and 50's but thats it.


Now you are just down right bragging:bluefish:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Omega*

Here is the Omega my Gramps bequeathed me.

Won't ever take this one in the salt.... lol!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice sentimental gift and all, but, that is just plain gaudy!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^Old school spurg, this was my Grandpa's style, I wear his watch, occasionally, and my Rolex with pride.

I bust my arse everyday to have what I want for me and my family; I thank God for his blessings daily.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't go wrong with omega. They are way cheaper, just as good quality, and was the first watch to be worn on the moon.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> nice sentimental gift and all, but, that is just plain gaudy!


jiawe.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Once a year


----------



## ag07 (Mar 7, 2006)

> That's a laugh! You won't even get pennies on the dollar for a used Rolex. I had one and after having it serviced a couple of times at rolex in Dallas it wouldn't keep itself wound so I sold it to a local watch shop for a pittance. Bought a Pulsar to replace it and it keeps absolutely perfect time.
> No more Rolex for me.


Here's a standing offer...I will pay a pittance for any used Rolex that has box and papers. I may even up my offer from a pittance if the serial and model deem it necessary.

I've studied used rolex prices for several years and the market is soaring. Five years ago a 25 year old GMT was selling for $2.5k-$3.5k. Now, 30 year old GMT's are selling for as much as $6k.

The guy who said you'll always get your money back on a Rolex is correct.

And with regards to the cleanings - you get a two year warranty after each servicing so long as a rolex service center does it. If your watch is not performing within COSC specs, then warranty should take care of it.

All of my watches run fast. The fastest running one is +5 seconds per day (2.5 minutes/month) which is still within COCS specs.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Rolex watches in the movies.*

This is why we like them. :biggrin:
http://members.optusnet.com.au/heliosz/rolexmovies.html


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

AG07, you beat me to it! The only thing I ever bought that has tripled in value...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JimG said:


> AG07, you beat me to it! The only thing I ever bought that has tripled in value...


LOL.. You oughta branch out.. The house I live in is on the tax rolls right now for almost exactly TEN times what I paid for it.....:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. You oughta branch out.. The house I live in is on the tax rolls right now for almost exactly TEN times what I paid for it.....:biggrin:


$400 then and $4000 now? Hmmm.... Just think if you would have bought stock in Fire back then... or IBM


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. You oughta branch out.. The house I live in is on the tax rolls right now for almost exactly TEN times what I paid for it.....:biggrin:


true, but much more initial investment is required to buy in your area. LOL


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. You oughta branch out.. The house I live in is on the tax rolls right now for almost exactly TEN times what I paid for it.....:biggrin:


Was it the first or second house built, in the newly formed city of Houston?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Ebel with a plastic band here is the best watch I've had in years for my type of budget/need. Had a very close family member go through a divorce last year and wanted me to buy two off her. Me wearing one of those makes about as much sense as a meth head being trusted with a loaded Amex for the weekend. Told her thanks but no thanks while laughing and she agreed why the hell she even would've even asked me.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a Sea Dweller that is 10 years old and have done nothing to it. I have a Submariner that I have had 3 years and have done nothing to it. I have a Datejust for 2 years that I have done nothing to. No issues with any of them. Wife has 3 Datejust watches and never an issue with them.

How do you know when you need it serviced? Do they quit running or just lose time? I keep mine in watch winders when not worn.

I have a Tag SeaRacer that I have had for about 13 years and it has been in the shop at least 3 times for issues.

Have a Tissot I bought 4 years ago and it loses more time than Matt Schaub scrambling for a first down. I don't think I will buy another Tissot.

I love watches.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

> LOL.. You oughta branch out.. The house I live in is on the tax rolls right now for almost exactly TEN times what I paid for it.....


Wasn't thinking about real estate, LOL!... Mine has done pretty good too. I wish my stocks had done as well as my farm and my Rolexes!:spineyes:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't understand why people still wear watches. 

Then again, I dont understand why people still go through the beatdown of the check writing process when there are perfectly good debit cards at their disposal. 

I guess I'm just not a jewelry person. I only wear a wedding ring and I do that under protest.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I had a Rott named Rolex... why.... he was a watch dog.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

JShupe said:


> I had a Rott named Rolex... why.... he was a watch dog.


Horrible...........


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> ... when there are perfectly good debit cards at their disposal.


And I don't understand using debit cards.
My Rolex is for special occasions only. As far as value, I look at it like my wife's wedding ring - I won't be the one getting to sell it.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

July Johnson said:


> Horrible...........


I'm serious... I called him Lex but his registered name was indeed Shupe's Rolex Von something I can't remember.

I would probably guess I've owned more Rolex's than anyone on this forum.. not bragging just telling you the truth. I sold all of them though and now rarely wear a watch at all. My wife still owns 2 and wears hers all the time. It used to be a status thing for me I can be honest about that now. I've out grown that part of my life though.

I have a Frank Muller Master Banker I take out of the safe every once and a while when we go to something special.

I think they(Rolex's) are some of the finest and best looking watches still made.

JS


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Old guys vs young guys*

Kind of a side track. I do not consider myself old yet, but I am scary close.

One thing I have grown to appreciate as I get older is that you lose much of your, for want of a better word "power". You may still have it, but try to convince someone 25 to 39 that you do.

I used to laugh at little old ladies and gents in their shiny black Cadillacs. But I now understand. When you are young, strong and maybe even a little handsome, everyone gives you some token measure of respect at that first impression. But, when you are old you are not physically imposing any more. Your face is old, your hair is grey or white, and your body is no longer in fighting trim. If you are wearing plaid shorts, SAS walking shoes with socks, and driving a tired vehicle, you will get no respect from the "casual others" you run across and deal with every day.

But if you have a sharp sport coat, drive up in that late model Caddie or maybe a Lexus, and well maybe you have that well broken in old Rolex, you will get that Yes Sir! and Yes Maam! treatment every time.

One screams pensioner waiting for the early bird and the other says, affluent older guy who made it and still has it to spend.

Shallow I know, but I don't make the rules.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Pffftttttt !!!!*

Buncha danged whippersnappers.. You birds wouldn't know a fine 'timepiece' if one came up and bit you on the ****... Now..this is my collection.. Nothing says 'Gentleman' like reaching into your watch pocket (do you even know what that is ?? LOL) and whipping out one of these golden turnips..flip open the lid, and VOILA !!!!

My Granddaddy on my Dad's side wuz a railroad man all his life (until the train ran over him up in Hearne one day long ago) and those guys HAD to have the FINEST timepieces in the world.

The big solid gold beauty bottom right was my late FIL's and he demanded nothing but the best. Unfortunately, his is a little scarred up...seems he let my bride and her late brother 'teeth' on it when they were rug rats... That one must weigh a pound ..and with gold at 1500/oz it might well be worth it's weight....but I wouldn't trade ANY of them for a flatland farm...

Eat yore hearts out, Boyzzzzz......:biggrin:

(and..Johnboat....you hit the nail on the head..LOL)


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^Very nice Tortuga, and yes Johnboat my gramps drove a shiny black Eldorado in his day, getting a new one every 2-3 years.

Funny how times change, but the mindset and styles of alot of us follows the same paths as our relatives who have passed on....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yup...The cat sporting a Rolex with a Yeti strapped to the top of his Escalade NO DOUBT has life by the horns! :wink:


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I did the same thing when I was in my early 40s like you*



JShupe said:


> I
> I would probably guess I've owned more Rolex's than anyone on this forum.. not bragging just telling you the truth. I sold all of them though and now rarely wear a watch at all. It used to be a status thing for me I can be honest about that now. I've out grown that part of my life though. JS


Read my post above....and wait till you are in your early 60s. I think you may dig out one of your fine watches. I put mine up for about ten years because I didn't want to be perceived as a status hound. But, as I explained above, I like wearing it again. I use it as a tool to get some measure of better treatment by strangers. Like Jack Nicholson said in the movie Terms of Endearment when Shirley McLaine asked him if he needed all of his astronaut stuff displayed to get women. He said something like "Yes! And sometimes its not enough! Everybody uses everything they have!"


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Once you are past 60 you really become invisible to other people, and it doesn't matter what you dress like or drive.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*You are making my point for me*



kenny said:


> Once you are past 60 you really become invisible to other people, and it doesn't matter what you dress like or drive.


Exactly what I am talking about is overcoming a little of that "invisible" factor.

Donald Trump will be 68 this month. Is he invisible? Heck No.

But put him in SAS shoes with white socks, plaid shorts, ball cap and T shirt, Timex watch and he drives up in a 8 year old Accord and he would be as invisible as any other geezer.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> Once you are past 60 you really become invisible to other people, and it doesn't matter what you dress like or drive.


True dat, Kenny......*UNTIL* it comes to the 'reading of the Will'.. Be surprised how many 'Best Friends' and 'Distant Relatives' show up out of the woodwork full of praise for the deceased at that event......(and most of them go home with a frown on their face and muttering about what 'a cheap SOB' he wuz ).......:biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Johnboat said:


> Exactly what I am talking about is overcoming a little of that "invisible" factor.
> 
> Donald Trump will be 68 this month. Is he invisible? Heck No.
> 
> But put him in SAS shoes with white socks, plaid shorts, ball cap and T shirt, Timex watch and he drives up in a 8 year old Accord and he would be as invisible as any other geezer.


Why do you feel like you need to 'stand out' from the crowd? Are you comparing yourself to an attention whore like Donald Trump?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Just picked mine up from the shop (no charge) it was a oiling issue.Bought it new in 05 and this was the second time it was in the first was just a service and then this time.Guy said i shouldn't have anymore issues.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

You need a tune up every 300 hrs and an oil change every 1200 hrs!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*If you haven't learned by now*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Why do you feel like you need to 'stand out' from the crowd? Are you comparing yourself to an attention whore like Donald Trump?


If you haven't learned by now that successful, ambitious people spend their lives trying to stand out from, get ahead of and even lap the crowd, well I don't have enough time.

If you think Donald Trump is anything less than top of the heap in the world of NY and world real estate, well I don't have the time. ( I am talking about the real Donald Trump billionaire investor, without the politics and TV shows which I think he does just for laughs.)


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> If you haven't learned by now that successful, ambitious people spend their lives trying to get ahead of and even lap the crowd, well I don't have enough time.
> 
> If you think Donald Trump is anything less than top of the heap in the world of NY and world real estate, well I don't have the time. ( I am talking about the real Donald Trump billionaire investor, before the politics and TV shows.)


Sounds like you don't have time boss.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yup...The cat sporting a Rolex with a Yeti strapped to the top of his Escalade NO DOUBT has life by the horns! :wink:


 I drive a 4x4 GMC truck, right now, but prolly when I'm older and retired it will be a Caddy, with a tow package to pull the boat..... lol!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> I drive a 4x4 GMC truck, right now, but prolly when I'm older and retired it will be a Caddy, with a tow package to pull the boat..... lol!!


Chupe' like's nice things.

Caddy's come w a Yeti installed in them... duhhh.

I kid you not I was looking at a new ride the other day and I opened the trunk and there is a box in there attached to the rear seat.. I go look in the rear seat and pop open the compartment.. ITS A FRIDGE. Could have at least fit a 6-pack in there.

I told the guy I couldn't buy this one my clubs wouldn't fit in the trunk.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

JShupe said:


> Chupe' like's nice things.
> 
> Caddy's come w a Yeti installed in them... duhhh.
> 
> ...


Nice beer feature though, u shoulda bought it to have as a beer caddy....:biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Johnboat said:


> If you haven't learned by now that successful, ambitious people spend their lives trying to stand out from, get ahead of and even lap the crowd, well I don't have enough time.
> 
> I know several successful and ambitious people that don't try to stand out from the crowd. They seem to have plenty of time also. :wink:


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

33 year old gmt master in gold/stainless, serviced twice, loses about 45 seconds per month. It was a get well/happy birthday present from my new bride while I was recovering from a nasty car accident in Panama.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> If you think Donald Trump is anything less than top of the heap in the world of NY and world real estate, well I don't have the time.


JB. with all respect,.I'd find it hard to admire Trump over anything. His juggling has cost many investors billions over the years and destroyed many people that trusted him.. He IS at the top of the heap in the world of bankruptcy..How in the world he can continue to talk those investors and bankers out of more money is beyond me.....:wink:

_"Donald Trump is the King of Bankruptcy filings destroying many lives along the way!

Donald Trump spewing his â€œbirther-crapâ€ again just for â€œattention,â€ is seriously defensive when asked about his bankruptcies over the past two decades. Trumpâ€™s Taj Mahal Hotel was built by Trump selling bonds to raise over 800 million dollars, then declaring bankruptcy which turned the bonds into â€œjunk-bonds.â€ For all of Trumpâ€™s hyperboles about his riches, if you and I did what he has done we would be imprisoned for life years ago!
For legendary tycoons, Donald Trump tops the list, but how many times has Donald Trump filed for bankruptcy? The 90â€™s recession wasnâ€™t picky about who it affected. Donald Trump felt the pinch as well. His decision to use high interest bonds to finance the assembly of the Taj Mahal casino caused life to get very stressful for the tycoon.
In 1991, unable to pay a $3.5 billion loan, he declared business bankruptcy. He also came close to filing personal ruin. At the time, his personal debt was estimated to be around $900 million. Due to the bankruptcy, banks and bondholders lost millions. They came to a compromise with Donald Trump. The banks gave him lower interest rates and a longer time frame to repay the debt and Donald Trump gave the investors half the ownership of the Taj Mahal. In mere months the casino was back in business.
Not even a year later, Trump Plaza Hotel folded and Donald had to declare bankruptcy. Again, he worked out a deal where heâ€™d give up 49 percent of the hotel to Citibank and the other lenders and heâ€™d get more time to pay the loan back. It took him two years to repay most of his debt with many sacrifices. He had to give up the Trump Shuttle.
The bankruptcy saga didnâ€™t stop there. In 2004, Donald filed for bankruptcy protection and restructured his debt. He reduced his ownership of Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts to 27 percent and gave bondholders stocks to help lower his debt and then stepped down as CEO. In 2005, things settled down and Trump Hotels & Casino Resorts came out of bankruptcy with a new name, Trump Entertainment Resort Holdings.
Unfortunately the reemergence didnâ€™t last long. On February 17th 2009, Donald Trump filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy with a debt ratio of $50 million in assets to his $500 million in debt. This filing made the third bankruptcy for Trump Enterprises.
Donald Trump has become infamous for telling business mogul wannabes â€œYouâ€™re fired!â€ every week on primetime television. Yet, after Trumpâ€™s casino operations filed bankruptcy for the second time this past November, many have wondered if it isnâ€™t time for board members to give Trump a pink slip. Despite the company failings, Trump will remain as chairman and CEO and continue to collect a $2 million dollar paycheck. Soâ€¦how does a CEO decide to file for bankruptcy twice and still come out at the top of the heap?
No Personal Involvement!
First, Trump doesnâ€™t get personally involved. He knows how to protect his personal finances. In both instances, Trumpâ€™s corporations have filed for bankruptcy; Trump personally has not. Hence, when his casino fell into about a billion dollars in debt, the corporation filed for Chapter 11. Trump only made the decision to do so once he had spoken to his banks and bondholders.
But, by filing, he gave his business the opportunity to regroup and reduce his business debt. It didnâ€™t hurt however that it would also reduce his personal debt, as Trump is likely the one every creditor would look to if the Taj Mahal couldnâ€™t pay up. So, in fact, Trump avoided potential lawsuits from credits and he may have also avoided personal bankruptcy by keeping his own bank account insulated.
Trump, it appeared, had triumphed. His company had dire financial problems but seemed to rise just as quickly from those bankruptcy ashes. Just three years later, he combined the hotels into the publicly held Trump Hotels and Casino Resorts.
For several years, the new company enjoyed double digit stock prices. His personal fortune in turn also skyrocketed. And the man who came close to losing it all leapt onto Forbesâ€™ most wealthy list.
Yet, Trumpâ€™s public company would eventually fallâ€¦again. Within a few years of soaring high prices, the company stock had fallen into single digits. The one-time powerhouse company remained profitless and struggled just to pay the interest on the $2 billion debt. Trump claimed that the properties were unable to make the improvements necessary for keeping up with its flashier competitors. These financial troubles led to Trumpâ€™s second trip into bankruptcy. He has now filed for his fourth bankruptcy.."
_


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Buncha danged whippersnappers.. You birds wouldn't know a fine 'timepiece' if one came up and bit you on the ****... Now..this is my collection.. Nothing says 'Gentleman' like reaching into your watch pocket (do you even know what that is ?? LOL) and whipping out one of these golden turnips..flip open the lid, and VOILA !!!!
> 
> My Granddaddy on my Dad's side wuz a railroad man all his life (until the train ran over him up in Hearne one day long ago) and those guys HAD to have the FINEST timepieces in the world.
> 
> ...


Tortuga,
You may already know this but that's where Sears started - selling timepieces to railroad men and then to folks waiting for their train.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

My 1989 16613 Submariner has been serviced once since new. I wear it 24/7/365. Since it's last service at RSC Dallas it has become increasingly accurate. I haven't had to reset the time in over 4 months. My wife's datejust kept terrible time until I convinced her to wear it 24/7, now I only reset it every other month or so and then only 2-3 minutes. In reading through this thread, I saw a bunch of folks trashing Rolex's quality and lack of accuracy. Most of that stinketh of BS. All of my watches have appreciated greatly in value, I have a 1956 Oyster Perpetual that was purchased new for $160 by my late uncle. Recently had it appraised at $2k. How many of the other toys we own do that? If over the years, I had bought a new Rolex every time I bought some other toy,(boat,motor,gun,atv,4X4,etc.) I would be able to retire on the value increase. I think the old saying by Harley riders when asked "why do you ride?" applies to those of us who value and enjoy our Rolex's...."If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand"


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

CmackR56 said:


> My 1989 16613 Submariner has been serviced once since new. I wear it 24/7/365. Since it's last service at RSC Dallas it has become increasingly accurate. I haven't had to reset the time in over 4 months. My wife's datejust kept terrible time until I convinced her to wear it 24/7, now I only reset it every other month or so and then only 2-3 minutes. In reading through this thread, I saw a bunch of folks trashing Rolex's quality and lack of accuracy. Most of that stinketh of BS. All of my watches have appreciated greatly in value, I have a 1956 Oyster Perpetual that was purchased new for $160 by my late uncle. Recently had it appraised at $2k. How many of the other toys we own do that? If over the years, I had bought a new Rolex every time I bought some other toy,(boat,motor,gun,atv,4X4,etc.) I would be able to retire on the value increase. I think the old saying by Harley riders when asked "why do you ride?" applies to those of us who value and enjoy our Rolex's...."If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand"


Exactly.Nice looking Sub btw.They go up every year about 500.00 or so and it's hard to find them on the shelve new or used.I know I.W Marks has new ones right now.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

cman said:


> Since 1994, I have serviced my Datejust 2 times.
> 
> Once when I changed the face, and once when I replaced the crystal.
> 
> ...


Probably because you're one the few that owns a real rollex.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I wear no jewley and quit watches when I got a cell phone...just not me... wore my wedding band a week till I heard of a guy gettin' tore up on a gate nail(pushed it open from the pickup window...
whatever makes yall happy....
a newer plowin' tractor would be better for me...
they are purdy, tho.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> Three things you can always count on Mastercylinder running his mouth about... Rolex, Toyota Tundra and snakes!
> 
> I might suggest that he is simply jealous about the Rolexes and Tundras and he hates to see snakes killed because they are similar in nature to himself.


Jealous? That's funny.

Trodery, I wouldn't wear a Rolex if you gave me a $30,000 diamond-encrusted Submariner for Christmas. I have no desire, or need, to make such an expensive and wasteful effort to call attention to myself every day by wearing such a gaudy and ostentatious piece of bling, which is exactly what it is - bling. I'm not that insecure or pretentious.

I can find a lot better things to do with 30 grand than spending it on a timepiece that doesn't appear to keep time very well, but I hope your Rolex makes you proud and happy.

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

mastercylinder said:


> Jealous? That's funny.
> 
> Trodery, I wouldn't wear a Rolex if you gave me a $30,000 diamond-encrusted Submariner for Christmas. I have no desire, or need, to make such an expensive and wasteful effort to call attention to myself every day by wearing such a gaudy and ostentatious piece of bling, which is exactly what it is - bling. I'm not that insecure or pretentious.
> 
> ...


Don't hate the player MC......hate the game!

Just sayin'


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> Don't hate the player MC......hate the game!
> 
> Just sayin'


I wouldn't wear one either. I think I grew out of my ostentatious phase about ten or fifteen years ago.. I'm sure they're nice and all, I'd just have to get some gold chains and stuff to go with them....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^I understand Williams, it's not for everyone......


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

I was in NYC a few years ago with a girlfriend and on a whim we went to Canal Street....long story short, I got a "Rolex" for $30. I wear it every day and I never have to reset it. All I do is replace the battery about once a year or so. It has gone through the washing machine twice because I took it off and put it in my pocket and forgot that it was there. It just came out nice and clean.....I tell everyone that it is not a real Rolex as it was just a joke to start with.....but it does keep very good time so I wear it.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

It's all vanity.....Eccleastes .....what's a watch?


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

us former good land surveyors....just tell time,,,by the sun.i dont need a watch to,,,impress anyone


----------

